# slurp



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

https://screen.yahoo.com/popular/aggressive-redfish-louisiana-202533616.html


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Sick eats on that video. I tie that same fly they are throwing - I call it the Happy Meal since it reminds me of Ronald McDonald and the fish eat the hell out of it. Marabou tail, some gold flash and a yellow foam popper body.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Are those Gergulurs or some thing else like big popers


----------



## jade70 (Apr 17, 2015)

it look like a double gurgler with one layer pointed down. anyone will to share basic instructions on this one I would like to try on some peacocks in a few weeks. I can get most of it a good image of how the foam is tied may be enough. I tie a lot of redfish patterns and gurglers for ditch tarpon.


----------



## Martin239 (Jan 8, 2015)

Makes me want to move to Louisiana 
Sanibel is all mangrove keys/beach/offshore fishing, I wish I could fish salt marshes for reds.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Crmartin, you know what they say.... "the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence!"

I've had eats and moments in and around Sanibel where big snook or tarpon were fighting to grab my fly. Not something they get up there either. Plus you still have reds, trout, cobia, jacks, etc. and believe it or not, monster reds in some areas too. You just don't have the vast expanse of endless fishing grounds where you will hardly see anyone else all day long. but then again, I guess that's why I go to the 10k or the Glades occasionally. To get away from people and find fish that weren't hammered all day.

Ok, I'm ready to go to LA marsh again!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice.

I spent 12 hours in St Joe Sound this past Sat throwing flies at big snook, reds, and some nice trout. Unfortunately the place has gotten so crowded and crazy that the fish are on high alert and very spooky. You MIGHT get one shot, if you can get close enough to see them before they take off or slip back into the mangroves.

We've been talking about a trip to the 10k Islands or Glades...Chassahowitzka has entered the conversation lately as well...


----------



## Martin239 (Jan 8, 2015)

That's the issue with sanibel, so much boat traffic & there's only so few fishing spots that everyone fishes the same spots & the fish spread out big time. It makes it even harder to be limited to places close to public launches because all I have is two kayaks & a Gheenoe lol. I go to Pine Island too, & it's better fishing, but the drive isn't worth the slight difference. 

I wanna start taking the drive to the area east of keewaydin island where there's a lot less boat traffic (north of Marco island, south of Naples) I was actually gonna make a topic about that area to get some insight & maybe trade some flies for a few "secret spots/tips" the water there might be clearer than the shit we get because of the caloosahatchee. 

Anyone have any insight to that area? Flies/good spots/boat launch locations? Feel free to PM if you don't want the info public, I can compensate you with some flies too!!


----------



## Martin239 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fly fishing is hard enough, try blind casting(because the water if DARK) to spooky fish you can't see till you get 15' away from them. 

That's why I hate sanibel, the only real effective way to fish is drop a chunk of bait/shrimp & let something sniff it out. There's hardly any "working" fish except occasionally under docks when they're right up at the surface.


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

> That's the issue with sanibel, so much boat traffic & there's only so few fishing spots that everyone fishes the same spots & the fish spread out big time. It makes it even harder to be limited to places close to public launches because all I have is two kayaks & a Gheenoe lol. I go to Pine Island too, & it's better fishing, but the drive isn't worth the slight difference.
> 
> I wanna start taking the drive to the area east of keewaydin island where there's a lot less boat traffic (north of Marco island, south of Naples) I was actually gonna make a topic about that area to get some insight & maybe trade some flies for a few "secret spots/tips" the water there might be clearer than the chit we get because of the caloosahatchee.
> 
> Anyone have any insight to that area? Flies/good spots/boat launch locations? Feel free to PM if you don't want the info public, I can compensate you with some flies too!!


I'm from naples and my advice is if you're gonna drive that far just take your gheenoe to goodland, if you're looking to kayak the shell island boat ramp is a good way to get into rookery because you'd be doing a lot of paddling to fish goodland in a kayak haha. Unless you're fishing on a weekday in the dead of summer, there will be a ton of boat traffic from naples to marco, and even then there's still a decent amount


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

you have matlacha pretty close to you too, I've only fished there once but I loved it and we didn't see too many other boats out there. Definitely less than the area between Naples and Marco


----------



## Martin239 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info Zlenart! I honestly never even noticed goodland before till you pointed it out. Matlache is good, it's just the spots I like are quite the trip on the gheenoe. A main concern of mine is water quality, pine island sound,
Matlache, sanibel & estero bay are all pretty dirty areas & I was thinking Marco would be cleaner water where I could sight fish better. Is it still super dark there in the summer? That goodland area looks awesome, I'm so happy you pointed it out! Lol.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Don't get the love with the LA marsh. Truth be told there ain't really any redfish there and the place is over run with googans.

And as to that video it must be fake. Everybody knows redfish have down turned mouths and don't take topwaters.

Nothing to see here move along......


----------



## Martin239 (Jan 8, 2015)

No disrespect, but reds definitely take topwaters even though they have downturned mouths. Just not as frequently, it's usually the more viscous ones that do!

& I think it's just the beauty of flooded marsh that is appealing & the idea of throwing weedless crabs into them; similar to bass with frogs. I feel like LA is a little overrated, but it still is a place I would love to try & experience.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Skiff is right.... and the Reds are also VERY nearsighted!!!! LA marsh WAAAAAYYYY overrated with nothing but fish stories from the past.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw that video about 4 month ago and found out it was made on some alien software 

I have been to LA and nothing like that happens


----------



## zlenart1 (May 26, 2013)

> Thanks for the info Zlenart! I honestly never even noticed goodland before till you pointed it out. Matlache is good, it's just the spots I like are quite the trip on the gheenoe. A main concern of mine is water quality, pine island sound,
> Matlache, sanibel & estero bay are all pretty dirty areas & I was thinking Marco would be cleaner water where I could sight fish better. Is it still super dark there in the summer? That goodland area looks awesome, I'm so happy you pointed it out! Lol.


PM'd you because I didn't want to hijack the thread


----------

